# Kayaking Rocky Fork and Paint Creeks....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A bunch of friends gather to camp at Shawnee Valley every year the 2nd week of June. Here's a bit of footage from our trip last week. The fishing could have been a little bit better, but all in all it was a lot of fun and we caught a few bass. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Very Nice I fish Paint Creek all the time great fishing !


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Just one question, is it easy to get permission to put in at bridges? Many people think you don't have to have permission at bridges because of the road right-a-way, but that is not true. The land owner controls access. Road rights are only for DOT. Most landowners look the other way, but some day you may find one who doesn't, they can press charges. I grew up farming along Paint Creek and people regularly helped themselves onto our property. They trashed the place up and we used to keep a fish camp, but had to take it down because of so much theft. As a young man I hated people who canoed through our property. They stole my gear from my john boat and even the Jon boat, they would run my trot lines and cut them down. I know a lot of you are just having fun and don't do these things, but you really do need permission for access and if you get out of the boat your on private ground. Be conscientious of land owners. Most will grant you permission if you ask, but they don't like being trod on.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> Just one question, is it easy to get permission to put in at bridges? Many people think you don't have to have permission at bridges because of the road right-a-way, but that is not true. The land owner controls access. Road rights are only for DOT. Most landowners look the other way, but some day you may find one who doesn't, they can press charges. I grew up farming along Paint Creek and people regularly helped themselves onto our property. They trashed the place up and we used to keep a fish camp, but had to take it down because of so much theft. As a young man I hated people who canoed through our property. They stole my gear from my john boat and even the Jon boat, they would run my trot lines and cut them down. I know a lot of you are just having fun and don't do these things, but you really do need permission for access and if you get out of the boat your on private ground. Be conscientious of land owners. Most will grant you permission if you ask, but they don't like being trod on.



I respect the land and I get what your saying . One day on a spot on Paint creek under a bridge I found fishing poles and gear. I looked up the hill Im pretty sure it was his gear, I yelled up and told him his gear was under the bridge not sure if he got it but I left it alone and went on my way. 

As far as access I try to find access points which are listed on ODNR many landowners think they can tell you that you can't put in there when in fact they are wrong. I try not to get into disputes and have been fortunate not too except once and it was because people had trashed the property like you said . The spot was listed as a public access point though I told him we wouldn't cause problems but I understood where he was coming from. 

You are right sometimes its better to ask than assume and always treat the property with respect! 


Here is a link to access points in Fayette County for Paint Creek 


http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where...AhOXn3RQk5EIpk3pOXgwVqFa5dm2b2kGGzxvW8_HEiHZQ


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for that post Faycofishin. I was unaware watercraft listed those access points. It is curious though, because one of those sites is on a farm I know very well and I know for a fact there is no agreement to allow access. The upside of that is they, don't run people off and have granted a couple rental guys permission along with a few others. It is essentially an open site, but DNR has never acquired permission to post it to my knowledge. One of the sites they list I know the landowner on and he will call the sheriff and press charges, there is no roadside access to it. So be careful about following that list. where the problem comes in is when a few people decide to push the boundaries. As an example, two years ago we noticed there was over night activity on the farm at the bridge. Investigation found some one had built a structure along the creek and was spending weekends camping. They were a good 1/8 mile above the access on the farm. They had installed an outhouse even. They got a visit from the sheriff. This is extreme, but those who enjoy the good grace of landowners should police the ranks and if you see something you know is wrong, report it.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> Thanks for that post Faycofishin. I was unaware watercraft listed those access points. It is curious though, because one of those sites is on a farm I know very well and I know for a fact there is no agreement to allow access. The upside of that is they, don't run people off and have granted a couple rental guys permission along with a few others. It is essentially an open site, but DNR has never acquired permission to post it to my knowledge. One of the sites they list I know the landowner on and he will call the sheriff and press charges, there is no roadside access to it. So be careful about following that list. where the problem comes in is when a few people decide to push the boundaries. As an example, two years ago we noticed there was over night activity on the farm at the bridge. Investigation found some one had built a structure along the creek and was spending weekends camping. They were a good 1/8 mile above the access on the farm. They had installed an outhouse even. They got a visit from the sheriff. This is extreme, but those who enjoy the good grace of landowners should police the ranks and if you see something you know is wrong, report it.



Thanks for letting me know that , I will definitely watch the list now and if anything ask If it looks questionable . Its terrible when people ruin sites clean up and take care of property as if its your own. Thats crazy that they did all that to a site but nothing surprises me anymore. Your right we have to police things just do it the right way so you don't get yourself into harms way. 

I just assumed because ODNR listed these it was up to date. Crazy that its not . 

Back to Paint Creek fishing though it looks like its awesome around Washington CH in the creek been seeing some really nice smallies being caught .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

We were staying at a campground and the campground has agreements with the landowners upstream at least for the access points that we used.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

They do crittergitter, I know of two that have agreements for access between Bainbridge and Bourneville. At least on our family farm they do. Max has permission for his groups, he's just off Blaine Highway and the other I think is from down around Chillicothe.


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Got out on Paint Creek for the first time in a while today in Washington CH. Creek looks down about 3ft was very low .

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Fished Paint Creek tonight in Washington CH managed to catch 2 from brush pile. Caught both on pumpkinseed tube

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> They do crittergitter, I know of two that have agreements for access between Bainbridge and Bourneville. At least on our family farm they do. Max has permission for his groups, he's just off Blaine Highway and the other I think is from down around Chillicothe.


I only went kayaking one time on Paint Creek and that was last summer but it's funny because another kayaker I had a conservation with mentioned that Max guy. Does he have his own livery or something, any contact info for him? Thanks.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I fished Paint the other evening. 7 smallmouth and four rock bass. All on the small side. The landowners said there had been two groups of guys in there earlier in the week. They probably all had sore mouth.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Kayaking _Kev, It's Max shoemaker his livery set right along US 50 3 miles east of Bourneville and right on the creek bank. He has a camp ground too. I don't have his number, but I'll try to remember and get it to post. He puts a lot of his floats in at the bridge 1.5 miles east of Bainbridge or off Jones Levee 1/2 mile west of bourneville.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok I got to get something off my chest!!!! Tonight I went down to bait my trotlines. Since we had smaller bait than we like we decided to fish some brush and feeder streams for some bigger sunfish. While we were there and in sight of my trot lines three groups of kayaks came through and someone from each of two of the three started to pull up our lines. The first time it was an adult and I yelled at him that the line was not his property! The lines are legally set and big white name tags in plain site. He drops it immediately and says sorry then paddles off fast. The next group paddles around the bend and sure enough two juveniles paddle up to the first line and start pulling it up. This time I'm pissed and I really let them have it as a group. I can understand the kids not knowing better, but the adults were sitting watching. I suppose it was mom who openly turned and started to apologize and told the kids you don't touch stuff that is not yours. I was not happy and told them to move on before I called the law. Please if your going to run our streams respect the landowners and their property or you may find your access points getting shut off. To boot a whole group decided they could set up a camp for the weekend on the family farm along Paint Creek, there must have been 10 people. Now they weren't just by the bridge they were a 1/4 mile up the creek and well onto private land. Landowners are tiring of this and it's jeopardizing everyone's fun, so if you see people on the water remind them they are obligated to respect other people's property. There may be debate over whether a landowner can stop people on the water, but I promise you almost all the access is through private property and they can shut that off, also if you get out or touch anything that is attached to private land you must have permission. I know most of the people on this forum are not trouble makers, but if your on the water you can help landowners by policing what you see.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> Ok I got to get something off my chest!!!! Tonight I went down to bait my trotlines. Since we had smaller bait than we like we decided to fish some brush and feeder streams for some bigger sunfish. While we were there and in sight of my trot lines three groups of kayaks came through and someone from each of two of the three started to pull up our lines. The first time it was an adult and I yelled at him that the line was not his property! The lines are legally set and big white name tags in plain site. He drops it immediately and says sorry then paddles off fast. The next group paddles around the bend and sure enough two juveniles paddle up to the first line and start pulling it up. This time I'm pissed and I really let them have it as a group. I can understand the kids not knowing better, but the adults were sitting watching. I suppose it was mom who openly turned and started to apologize and told the kids you don't touch stuff that is not yours. I was not happy and told them to move on before I called the law. Please if your going to run our
> streams respect the landowners and their property or you may find your access points getting shut off. To boot a whole group decided they could set up a camp for the weekend on the family farm along Paint Creek, there must have been 10 people. Now they weren't just by the bridge they were a 1/4 mile up the creek and well onto private land. Landowners are tiring of this and it's jeopardizing everyone's fun, so if you see people on the water remind them they are obligated to respect other people's property. There may be debate over whether a landowner can stop people on the water, but I promise you almost all the access is through private property and they can shut that off, also if you get out or touch anything that is attached to private land you must have permission. I know most of the people on this forum are not trouble makers, but if your on the water you can help landowners by policing what you see.


I try do my part hate to hear you are having problems on your property. I have had people yell at me for what others have been doing a their properties. Sadly enough alot of people just don't respect anything anymore and ruin it for others .


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

I’ve been out in Paint Creek and Rattlesnake Creek ! The creeks have been really good lately been killing them with pumpkinseed tube and Bone colored whopper plopper !


I’m hoping to fish the creeks closer to where they feed into the lakes sometime soon so I’ll keep you posted ! 

Good luck all out in the creeks !


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

